# NZXT Gamma vs CM Elite 430



## robotsmani (Dec 31, 2011)

My current PC is with CM Elite 430(3months old(its new! )) and i bought the NZXT Gamma for new PC which will ready with another 15days.
Now the question is for the new PC which caby is best. Gamma or Elite 430?

New PC config will be
i5 2500k,CM Hyper 212 EVO, MSI Cyclone R6850, MSI Z68A GD65 or ASUS P8Z68 v, Gskill Ripjaws 2x4GB, Corsair GS 600, ASUS DVD RW, Seagare 1TB+500GB,

So which caby to use ELite 430 or Gamma? Which is having good air flow. I can install fan separatly.

Here is my impression with both caby

Gamma
Looks good and fancy, Build also good, Like the front Audio out in the middle so it will not disturb the DVD tray.

Elite
Looks flat old, Build is good, Front Audio out in the top and it will disturb the DVD tray.somehow it is irritating me.

Please suggest


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 5, 2012)

gamma=good cable management=good airflow


----------

